# Unique experiences



## Whiterook (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi guys, new here. Really want to ask a question and see if anything like this exists. I am looking for a forum or website that concerns itself with unique things you find when hiking. For example, finding a mineshaft(I'm in the Coal Region of PA), old car in the middle of the forest, abandoned home, bones, Native American sites, etc etc. Things like this are one of the main reasons I hike. The best I came across was a great bootleg mining operation.

Any help would be great.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome Whiterook,

You might try looking at some of the Geo-Caching sites.   While not unique per se, they do look for things that are cached.  Also, looking into the history of places will help.  The region  is full of old logging camps, cellar holes, old mill sites, ccc camps, ghost towns, etc.  

If you are interested, there is a guy in my towm who is leading hikes in this area but he is a historian.  I could give him your email address & see if he contacts you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to Alpine Zone..where in the coal regions do you live?  I live in the Lehigh Valley..

I enjoy hiking on the section of the Appalachian trail above Palmerton where there are no trees or vegetation due to Uranium..


----------



## Whiterook (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in the Schuylkill County area, Minersville...Uranium? That sounds interesting!


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome! I'm sorry I haven't much to offer, but I do find myself fascinated by the same things. I think it's neat to even come across old forest roads, much less some of the things you describe...


----------



## X-Linked (Mar 24, 2008)

I was going to say geocaching myself.  Yeah, I myself have found lots of bones, quite a few abandoned mine shafts or old quarries.  I have even found an indian arrow head.  But that is about it.  I hope to have much greater experiences this summer as I cross the country on my bicycle.

Also live in PA, north eastern part.  Great place for outdoors stuff.  Good luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## X-Linked (Mar 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Welcome to Alpine Zone..where in the coal regions do you live?  I live in the Lehigh Valley..
> 
> I enjoy hiking on the section of the Appalachian trail above Palmerton where there are no trees or vegetation due to Uranium..



Enjoys hiking on the part that has no living things due to Uranium.  I too lived in Bethlehem up until recently, but I liked the towpath so much I usually rode there.


----------

